
Golang web app sample with MongoDB and VueJS2 - masit
https://github.com/malisit/munhasir
======
christophberger
The readme might deserve some love. A one-liner is not that helpful... :)

~~~
masit
You are right. It'll be taken care of soon. Thanks!

